# Boutique Hotel in Wexford



## InfoSeeker (29 Mar 2008)

Going for a weekend break in May and have not been to the south east for a long time so was wondering if anyone knew of any boutique hotels in this area, ie hotels with modern decor and not those with the brightly floral coloured duvets


----------



## coleen (29 Mar 2008)

Whites hotel in wexford town has had a major re furb and is done in very mod style not a floral print in sight and it is in the town  centre and the food was very good when I was there.


----------



## z105 (29 Mar 2008)

Try www.Monart.ie it's an adult only hotel though but it's very modern.


----------



## Lulu123 (29 Mar 2008)

Not really many modern hotels in Wexford but cant totally recommend Newbay House. Fab place, decor, food, service etc....I could go on. Its not the height of fashion but is definitely a "boutique" feel. Only has 12 rooms and the bridal suite(which is actually quite inexpensive is amazing)

Their website is pretty basic but the bridal suite is pictured here
[broken link removed]


p.s.have no connection with them other than had the best wedding day there....!
I reckon its the best kept secret in Wexford


----------



## babaduck (2 Apr 2008)

Lulu,

I'd disagree with your comments about Newbay - the rooms are rather 70's in decor & the bathrooms could definitely benefit from a refurb to put it mildly.  It is a small, charming hotel with fabulous food, but I don't think the style & standard of accom is what InfoSeeker has in mind

Cheers
BD


----------



## InfoSeeker (2 Apr 2008)

Thanks for all the responses, to be honest I am struggling to find somewhere


----------



## blue (4 Apr 2008)

Infoseeker - I'd suggest Seafield Golf & Spa Hotel.  It's very modern and looks really fab....


----------



## Jack The Lad (5 Apr 2008)

The Ferrycarrig Hotel is maybe a little larger than a Boutique Hotel, if by Boutique you mean small with only 20 rooms, but it has everything else you need and more. Very contemporary decor, but warm. Friendly staff. Beautiful location too. We held our wedding reception there, and have actualy stayed in it for the odd weekend break, even though we don't live too far from it! Can't recommend it enough!

It's about two miles from Wexford Town, on the N11 just before crossing the Slaney.


----------



## InfoSeeker (6 Apr 2008)

Tks Blue for the response, I have looked at their website & it looks fantastic so will be booking it for a weekend next month.


----------



## Dunners (6 Apr 2008)

try Seafield House in Ballymoney near Gorey.  Fabulous spa.  The restaurant is pretty decent too, although the only negative point for us was a couple of blips in the service when we stayed -had to ask for things more than once, tables not cleared off etc... However, that could have been a one-off, and the spa facilities & beaches etc in the surrounding area more than made up for it.....


----------

